# May 2010, flashlight you bought this month?



## don.gwapo (May 1, 2010)

Just ordered:

ITP A1.
Preon 1 and preon 2 body.
Couple of button cell batteries.

Man, this addiction sure is never gona stop so soon. lovecpf.


----------



## HIDblue (May 1, 2010)

JetBeam RRT-2 Raptor. This hobby is more expensive than golf.


----------



## jp2515 (May 1, 2010)

Nitecore SR3
Nitecore Extreme
Malkoff M60 (yes another one!)


----------



## mwaldron (May 1, 2010)

Preordered 2 of 4Seven's limited production Warm XP-G Quarks for delivery in a week or so. Tactical AA^2 and 123^2.

I just had to support MFG offering Warm options! :twothumbs


----------



## Ronin28 (May 1, 2010)

My brother's b-day is coming up...so I ordered two lights for him: 4Sevens Preon 2 in Blue and the Quark Mini 123 Al. 

I think that will be the only lights I purchase for May...I think...


----------



## bluepilgrim (May 1, 2010)

Just ordered one of http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-212/**NEW**-Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-CREE/Detail

New item! The lumens grabbed me. Bryan also lists a 2-mode for about the same, but no other details listed -- I'm guessing it's got a medium mode, like the other Romisens, but may be not quite as bright in high. Anyway, if I want less that 280, I got a light or two for that in another pocket. No -- not warm white (maybe even a bit green) but the lumens got me: that's a nice number for many purposes -- and it's a good addition to my Romisen collection. 


**This Customized RC-N3 uses a Premium CREE XP-G R4 emitter, about 70% more output than the regular model*
*Uses premium 2B tint Cree XP-G R4**

* This light comes with an extension tube, which allows you to use it in 2 formats 1 X CR123A or 2 X AA
* Tactical monentary-on forward switch
* Constant brightness: Up to 280 LED Lumens
* Compatible with 2 x AA and 1x CR123A
* Runs fine with some RCR123A, but not recommended by manufacturer
* Water resistant design 
* Aluminum alloy casing 
* Glow in the dark tail cap
* Textured (OP) aluminum reflector


----------



## BigBluefish (May 1, 2010)

No sooner does my wallet fatten up, then I order: 

1. An Eagletac P100C2 with a XP-E Q4 neutral tint emitter;
2. A SureFire G2 Desert Tan (incan), plus an F04 beam-shaper for my E1L ,E2E and Jet 1 Pro v3; and 
3. A Malkoff M60LF for the G2.

I think I am now set for hiking/camping/biking lights. 

Though a D10 or NDI with a Q3 5A is appealing, and there's that high CRI Ra Clicky that keeps calling to me. But I'll have wait for the next fun-money infusion.


----------



## Qoose (May 2, 2010)

My birthday is in a week and my sad wallet probably doesn't want me to buy anything...


----------



## sjmack (May 2, 2010)

I love these threads. They make me not feel so bad seeing how much some of you guys will order


----------



## chaoss (May 2, 2010)

Just ordered a Zebralight SC30  for EDC :thumbsup:.


----------



## Max Brightness (May 3, 2010)

I received my Milky modded Surefire U2 with neutral white MCE and I bought a Quark RGB.


----------



## Ian2381 (May 3, 2010)

Qoose said:


> My birthday is in a week and my sad wallet probably doesn't want me to buy anything...



Same here.


----------



## COAST (May 3, 2010)

Hopefully a Quark 123^2 regular!!


----------



## HIDblue (May 3, 2010)

Tack on a Lumapower IncenDio V3 Limited Edition as well...


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 4, 2010)

Was just planning on just _looking _this month after (for me) expensive April.

Then a Jil CR2 and a Liteflux LF2XT (natural) with a WW emitter showed up yesterday. 
The Jil has the best threads & HA3 anodizing I have ever seen, but is headed back to it's owner. I'd be afraid to carry it around.

The LF2XT however is staying here. I see know why these little jewels are so coveted here. 
Just an amazing little light in all respects. 
Now looking at 10440 batteries to feed it, even though it seems perfect on just Eneloops.

Most likely have to add a WW mini Quark CR2 before the run is sold out & I'm done for May (fingers crossed).


----------



## jp2515 (May 4, 2010)

Fenix T1


----------



## It01Firefox (May 4, 2010)

So much for not buying anything this month:

Black Preon Kit
SureFire L1


----------



## lisantica (May 4, 2010)

So far:
Surefire E2L Outdoorsman 
McGizmo Haiku XR-E
Neofab Legion II Premium
Lumapower	IncenDio Limited Edition CPF

Yikes, that's one a day. I actually thought I was slowing down.
Lisa


----------



## tucolino (May 4, 2010)

sjmack said:


> I love these threads. They make me not feel so bad seeing how much some of you guys will order


lol.yes so true!!!

as my birthday is next week,just ordered a ra twisty 140.i know i want this light so bad....
now if only i can find some clip to carry bezel down


----------



## reeso (May 4, 2010)

Only a Thrunite Tikey so far (only because it was under £13 delivered to UK!)
Might pull the trigger on a Catapult soon though :thinking:


----------



## Black Rose (May 4, 2010)

Bought a Surefire 6P body today to go along with the Z44 head and Z41 tailcap I already had.

These days I'm buying more parts and building lights/drop-ins as opposed to buying completed ones.


----------



## lightsandknives (May 4, 2010)

Malkoff M61 drop-in! I had a 6P not getting any love, and checked in at the right time to snag the M61.


----------



## Angelino81 (May 5, 2010)

Nailbender DD sst-90 3D M*g w/8 mode d2flex. My first real light.


----------



## andyw513 (May 5, 2010)

Finally got a "Tactical" 35W HID I've been wanting for months now, along with a TANK007 E-08 (I know...but I liked the clip) that I've wanted for quite some time as well.


----------



## Rexlion (May 5, 2010)

Picked up a pre-loved MG RX-1 MC-E on the MP and it arrived today; the light gray ano looks so silvery and cool. Waiting impatiently for dark so I can compare it to the P7 Mag and the ITP Polestar.


----------



## BigBluefish (May 5, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> Tack on a Lumapower IncenDio V3 Limited Edition as well...


 
Uh, yeah, uhm... me too. 

Ok, that's it. I'm done. 

For May.


----------



## Vortus (May 5, 2010)

Couple minimag terralux tail switches, led modules and lens for my wifes minimags. Deciding on my next.


----------



## Swedpat (May 6, 2010)

I just received a Surefire 6P Gun Metal Gray. I am considering replace the stock bulb with a Malkoff M60WL dropin.

Edit: Now I discover that I forgot I already mentioned this light in the April 2010-thread*. *It's bought in the end of april, but I received it today. Sorry for the mistake.

Regards, Patric


----------



## LobsterX (May 6, 2010)

Got one of the Lumapower IncenDio V3 "CPF Edition"

A prezzie for myself as it's my birthday.


----------



## bltkmt (May 6, 2010)

Two more 4Sevens lights: Mini CR2 and Mini AA to join my Mini CR123.


----------



## rayman (May 6, 2010)

Just bought a Tiablo A10 from a fellow CPFer. I'm really looking forward to it because I was looking for quite a time for a 'non-G' A10 .

rayman


----------



## Ksailork (May 6, 2010)

> May 2010, flashlight you bought this month?


 A bit cliche but you do mean "so far", don't you? It *is* early in the month.

I lucked out on getting a Malkoff M61 drop-in. However, had to order the MD2 Turn-key HA in order to get it. Will have to catch up on the MD2 threads to see what others think of theirs (the host). Expect to see it late this week or early next. Like _lightsandknives,_I also....


> checked in at the right time


My birthday is also this month. Have a couple Surfires on the list and a Fenix TK20 for the BOB.


----------



## FlashKat (May 6, 2010)

Same here as my b-day is coming up. lovecpf


LobsterX said:


> Got one of the Lumapower IncenDio V3 "CPF Edition"
> 
> A prezzie for myself as it's my birthday.


----------



## ninemm (May 6, 2010)

This is just a post to state that I won't be posting in this thread at all this month (EDIT: In regards to any flashlight purchases). :mecry::nana: Upcoming wedding in June is more important than flashlights! My bday is June 18th so I will def be involved in the June thread. :thumbsup: Keep the May thread going strong everyone!


----------



## soli (May 6, 2010)

ninemm said:


> This is just a post to state that I won't be posting in this thread at all this month.



well you failed miserably on that one 

Picked up a Quark mini CR2 my self, was going to go with a mini123 but was a little put off by the reports of potentially excessive thread play. No real reason in getting it (I think that makes me an official flashaholic!) other than having a tiny flashlight with high output to wow people with


----------



## derangboy (May 6, 2010)

Sundrop XR-U with AA pack!
I planning on pairing it up with my E1L and Saint for a nice compact flood, throw and hands free set I run on primaries, RCRs and AAs.


----------



## e1sbaer (May 7, 2010)

Nitecore D10 R2


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 7, 2010)

Two RRT-0 Raptor, and is only the 7th of May.
Hope for the better,
Anthony


----------



## txdude321 (May 7, 2010)

Today I bought 

Surefire E2D LED defender
Streamlight Strion LED
Maglite XL100


----------



## ZZIXX (May 7, 2010)

Just pre-ordered the Thrunite Catapult V2 from GoingGear. Why did I start visiting this site this can get expensive....


----------



## Swedpat (May 8, 2010)

ZZIXX said:


> Just pre-ordered the Thrunite Catapult V2 from GoingGear. Why did I start visiting this site this can get expensive....



:welcome:

It's your first post and you are already in trouble! 
Have fun but lower the limit of your creditcards, just an advice...

Regards, Patric


----------



## Vortus (May 8, 2010)

Blaster NG

Well, we took our second step into becoming a flashaholic. Purchased our first custom today. Bought an ElectroLumens Blaster NG. I prefer big flashlights, and wanted something like an industrial maglite. Found the offering, kept going back and checking, along with bugging ElectroLumens about it. Took the plunge and looking forward to its arrival upon completion.

http://elektrolumens.com/Blaster-NG/Blaster-NG.html


----------



## r_x (May 9, 2010)

I ordered a Ra Clicky 140 narrow beam from HDS. I'm really hoping it will arrive this week.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 11, 2010)

I just bought a Fenix TK20 from 4sevens. It will be my first ever LED flashlight without a cool white LED so I'm very anxious to see what it can do outside. In particular, I want to see how it compares to incandescent lights outdoors.

Update:

I ordered my TK20 last night and this morning right after I checked my email after waking up, I received a notice that it was shipped out already. This is my first ever purchase from 4Sevens so they have a chance to prove themselves to a first time customer. So far my first impression is excellent! 

Update:

4Sevens came through, big time! I ordered my TK20 late Monday night, it was shipped out on Tuesday morning, and it was in my hands on Thursday morning. How's that for fast service? Way to go 4Sevens!


----------



## RedfishBluefish (May 11, 2010)

New here, but pre-ordered a couple of warm 123mini Quarks and 4sevens had a deal on a Nitecore, so picked that up as well, AW's, Pila, etc. As a field biologist we use mostly HID and diving lights, but it seems like you guys have entered the "Golden Age of Luminosity". The Custom and Mod folks have just blown me away, simply amazing work. Just wasn't aware that LED's had approached HID levels, stunning. Glad to have found this forum, great information! Now just have to find the time to get caught up on the lingo, it looks like another expensive hobby has been born.


----------



## RedfishBluefish (May 12, 2010)

Guess it's a bad case of "New Toy Syndrome", just ordered a DeCree-XPG from Wayne. Have a feeling that Santa's going to be visiting early and often this year, got some catchin' up to do. Thanks CPF. :santa:


----------



## stallion2 (May 12, 2010)

Elektrolumen's Decree XP-G 
-but driven at 1.5A as a special request:thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm (May 13, 2010)

ninemm said:


> This is just a post to state that I won't be posting in this thread at all this month (EDIT: In regards to any flashlight purchases). :mecry::nana:



So call me a liar. I just picked up *#3/25 Nitecore EX10 Magma* and I couldn't be more stoked! I of course got my fiance's :thumbsup: beforehand. I can now breath a sigh of relief and relish in the glory. :laughing:


----------



## kelmo (May 13, 2010)

I am in the process of picking up an old school E1e package; E1e w/twisty, original KL1 - the Frankenhead, and a SF/Laser products pouch that I have never seen before.


----------



## jp2515 (May 13, 2010)

Picked up a LOD & L2T from the REI "clearance sale"


----------



## Federal LG (May 13, 2010)

Surefire E1L Outdoorsman


----------



## WildChild (May 13, 2010)

I didn't purchase any flashlight in more than 1.5 years! Just got a Ra Clicky High CRI. I just... love it. Really an amazing and well built flashlight.



BigBluefish said:


> No sooner does my wallet fatten up, then I order:
> 
> 1. An Eagletac P100C2 with a XP-E Q4 neutral tint emitter;
> 2. A SureFire G2 Desert Tan (incan), plus an F04 beam-shaper for my E1L ,E2E and Jet 1 Pro v3; and
> ...


----------



## Rocketman (May 13, 2010)

Two Fenix LD10's, R4 models, one for my gf and one for myself. They are very nice.


----------



## dig-it (May 13, 2010)

Zebralight H31


----------



## Rocketman (May 13, 2010)

Ksailork said:


> A bit cliche but you do mean "so far", don't you? It *is* early in the month.
> 
> I lucked out on getting a Malkoff M61 drop-in. However, had to order the MD2 Turn-key HA in order to get it. Will have to catch up on the MD2 threads to see what others think of theirs (the host). Expect to see it late this week or early next. Like _lightsandknives,_I also....My birthday is also this month. Have a couple Surfires on the list and a Fenix TK20 for the BOB.



I put an M60L in my MD2, it's quite sturdy. I recommend the clip attachment but not the high-low ring. I'm carrying it as my emergency work light. I want another. Waiting for the M61L or M61LL, might go ahead and get an MD2/M60LF in the meanwhile. The only character of the MD2 that I would consider annoying, perhaps, is the incredibly loud tail switch. But I'm ok with it as long as it's well made. Highly recommend.


----------



## Johnyjackpot (May 14, 2010)

file:///C:/Users/John/Documfile:///C:/Users/John/Documents/Downloads/hanko01%20(4).jpgents/Downloads/hanko01%20(3).jpg


----------



## drillbit (May 14, 2010)

Just ordered a Quark 123 Mini(Warm). Hopefully, that'll do it for this month(no way it'll be it for the year, but one can hope(especially this one's oh-so-rapidly-shrinking bank account)).


----------



## Chevy-SS (May 14, 2010)

So far this month, 2 Surefire P6's to mod. One has been upgraded with a Nailbender SST-90 drop-in. The other 6P is gonna get a multi-emitter drop-in, with hopefully way over 1,000 OTF lumens..........



-


----------



## ypsifly (May 14, 2010)

I have spent more than a few bucks on knives for the last month or so but today I got back in the groove with a SF T1A Titan. Tried it out in the store and it has a good tint, just a wee bit cool but not blue-purple as some have reported. Awesome UI and I've been wearing it on my neck with the provided lanyard for about an hour.

Took me a long time and a lot of consideration to drop that kind of cash on something that only puts out 70L on max, but I'm at the point where its no longer just about output.


----------



## emac (May 14, 2010)

I finally picked up a surefire 6P Gunmetal


----------



## pounder (May 14, 2010)

just bought an ultrafire a30b for an EDC..for 11 bucks and a Q5 emitter it's a pretty sweet deal..i'm going through my DX light phase and it's fun..


----------



## jiuong (May 14, 2010)

I got myself a Jillite Deacon and a Jeambeam RRT-3 and my wife is breathing down my neck.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 14, 2010)

Fenix MC10
Coast mini-tac AAA


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 15, 2010)

emac said:


> I finally picked up a surefire 6P Gunmetal



Does it have a blue tint, like this?:


----------



## MWClint (May 15, 2010)

So far just a couple of peaks this month.

Peak Logan XPG-R5 #8 HAIII 
Peak Titanium XPG-R5 AAA/10440 Eiger


----------



## corvettesR1 (May 16, 2010)

Nitecore Smart PD10 R2 . I enjoy these type of switches. Flashlight fever kicking again  Got the light the other day and its working just fine.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (May 16, 2010)

finally i can contribute to these 'flashlight you bought this month' threads.

a classic McGizmo Ti-PD-Mule


----------



## CM2010 (May 16, 2010)

Fenix TK30.


----------



## bjt3833 (May 16, 2010)

Itp a1 eos SS and Quark mini123
also just ordered an rrt-0 in my quest for pocket throw


----------



## jp2515 (May 16, 2010)

Old school CMG Infinity


----------



## Harry999 (May 16, 2010)

I preordered two Thrunite Catapult V2's - they were just charged for so I think they are on the way!


----------



## watchcollector1968 (May 16, 2010)

MAG XL100, Fenix TK12 and Fenix E01.


----------



## superslau (May 17, 2010)

Just ordered a surefire M6... might not be the brightest for your money (its actually rather expensive in the UK) but its an M6 

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## skids625 (May 17, 2010)

a few days ago, shiningbeam-itp-a1-eos so cool little package, big sting ! showed it off as" dont look right at it" then turned it on low," got wasted your $"-then mid-high wow! tonite a romisen rc-n3 new r4 to go with my beloved old rcn3.


----------



## JohnDoe (May 17, 2010)

Malkoff MD2 w/M60LF

An early Father's Day gift for my Dad.


----------



## Swedpat (May 18, 2010)

Last week I ordered a Solarforce L2i (3AAA) with a 0,8-4,2V dropin and today I received it. Really nice light! Feels good in my hand, very similar to Surefire 6P and stabile tailstandability. This is my second Solarforce (first was a L2r for 2AA). It's the same model of dropin to both but this new one has a much better white tint and not that purple as with the dropin to my L2r. :thumbsup:
I just wish Solarforce would offer 1 mode dropins also with lower outputs, like Malkoff does. And without PWM or with a higher frequency. The PWM of Solarforce dropins are way too low frequency in my opinion. 
Apart from that I think Solarforce are really good lights for the money.

Regards, Patric


----------



## It01Firefox (May 19, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> So much for not buying anything this month:
> 
> Black Preon Kit
> SureFire L1



Seems like I'm still not done for the month:

SF E1e-BK
and I got the shipping notice for my warm Quark MiNi CR2.


----------



## ASheep (May 19, 2010)

The delivery man brought my iTP A2 SS this morning, I spent all day waiting for it to get dark so I could try it out properly. For such a small light, it packs a punch :twothumbs


----------



## BigBluefish (May 19, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Uh, yeah, uhm... me too.
> 
> Ok, that's it. I'm done.
> 
> For May.


 
D'oh! 

Preon 2 Warm and Preon 1 spare body. 

Houston, we have a problem....


----------



## calipsoii (May 19, 2010)

Mag 3D with the 091 Rebel. Took it out at midnight and the throw is very impressive (more than I was expecting for the price). Nice heavy light, should get good use walking the dog.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 19, 2010)

have to gloat a bit outloud.. NONE yet this month!

i am so proud of myself. 

i might buy the preon 1 body when i get to play with the preon2 ww. but that could take till next month. 

but.. i have successfully dodged the liteflux bullet once again for few weeks. (will not buy one before i have had the preon to play with and hopefully realise i dont need the lx2t)

havent even fallen for cheap dx junkie fixes..

or.. am i.. naah.. cant be.. 
but am i really..

finally..

content and happy with my flashlights. am i done for now? i do not need to buy more? have i found my happy place with my edc worthy flashlight setup? by god i hope i have. saves me money!


----------



## bluepilgrim (May 19, 2010)

Cheap fix.

Walmart's selling RoV rechargable keychain BRSLRK with 9 section solar cell panel and a momentary pushbutton switch -- $3.88 (web stores want 6 or 8 bucks for it). It's not dark yet, for proper checkout, but it looks decent for it's purpose.


----------



## boulder (May 19, 2010)

Tonight, I picked up a SureFire E1L

(note: I waited until it was dark to buy it )

I havent found too much information here on the forums about this light. Do not that many people have one? I absolutely love it! It compliments my LX2 nicely. The size is great for a little pocket light. I am also impressed with the output/runtime ratio. I think I am in love with the TIR optic. Even at 45 SF lumens this things is a throwing beast! Everyone needs an E1L!


----------



## aboyd (May 19, 2010)

Fenix Ld10 and 4sevens Quark mini 123


----------



## BigBluefish (May 21, 2010)

boulder said:


> Tonight, I picked up a SureFire E1L
> 
> (note: I waited until it was dark to buy it )
> 
> I havent found too much information here on the forums about this light. Do not that many people have one? I absolutely love it! It compliments my LX2 nicely. The size is great for a little pocket light. I am also impressed with the output/runtime ratio. I think I am in love with the TIR optic. Even at 45 SF lumens this things is a throwing beast! Everyone needs an E1L!


 
There is a good amount of info on the E1L, but you may have to go back to posts from 2007-2008, when the two-level Cree version was introduced. 

I think there are many here (including me) who own and really like the E1L. The output and runtimes are pretty tough to beat. 

As for "45 lumens," actually it isn't. Current models are, if mine is a typical example, putting out closer to 75-80 lumens. Maybe some older 2-level lights are using an earlier, less efficient emitter and outputting less. 

Get an F04 diffuser (SureFire calls it a 'Beamshaper,' kind of odd, since it _removes_ the shape of the beam, but oh, well....) and you will get a nice flood beam from your E1L.

I think it actually one of the most underrated, but most useful, of SureFire's offerings, often overshadowed by its big brother the E2L.


----------



## ninemm (May 23, 2010)

My fiance picked this up for me for my birthday. I just have to wait til June 18th to open it. :mecry: (The C2, not the E1E or bullets  )


----------



## Swedpat (May 23, 2010)

Yesterday I ordered a Malkoff MD2-M61 with High/Low Switch...


----------



## Dnva (May 23, 2010)

Warm Mini CR2 and a Warm 123 Turbo. Couldn't resist the turbo after I saw what the Mini was like.


----------



## jp2515 (May 23, 2010)

Just picked up 2 more from REI 

Fenix LD01 Rebel
Fenix L2T V2.0 Cree


----------



## Monocrom (May 24, 2010)

Went a bit overboard the past couple of days.

Surefire A2 w/ white LEDs. (Used. Got it for half price.)
Older 6P w/ Koa wood encased body. (Used.)
3 Streamlight Stylus Pro lights. (Bought new. Three different colors.)
Pelican 2AA light. (2360 model. Bought new.)

The blue andonized SL penlight is simply gorgeous. Had to have it. Black version going to be a gift for a friend. Red version also going as a gift to another friend.

I ended up giving away my best, black, 2AA lights. The last one to a young soldier who's going off to war. I want a decent one in my collection, and decided on the Pelican model. If I really like it, I might ask Milky to work his magic on it.


----------



## Machete God (May 24, 2010)

A stainless steel TrustFire XP-EF23 off DX.

Do fauxtons count? I bought another 10 to add to the first 20 I bought last month...


----------



## think2x (May 25, 2010)

Quark Neutral white AA with D10 clip

Quark Warm white single 123 with D10 clip

Surefire E1B

Holster for SR3


----------



## rotncore (May 25, 2010)

After a long hiatus, I bought a Surefire E2DL a few weeks ago, and today I picked up the Saint Minimus.

Damn you Carrot! :wave:


----------



## ninemm (May 25, 2010)

Sold some things, bought some lights. 

Surefire E1 Satin Gray Teardrop
Surefire C2 Jungle Camo (bday present)
RA Clicky High CRI


----------



## Monocrom (May 26, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Went a bit overboard the past couple of days.
> 
> Surefire A2 w/ white LEDs. (Used. Got it for half price.)
> Older 6P w/ Koa wood encased body. (Used.)
> ...


 
And a few hours after posting the above, I found myself inside a ****'s Sporting Goods store; looking for a windbreaker. Ended up buying an Energizer e2 lithium 1AA LED flashlight instead. A very useful and underrated light. As to why I didn't buy a windbreaker . . . 

Apparently if you stitch the word "Adidas" or "North Face" on a cheap piece of fabric, you can charge about 4x as much for the same outer garment. :sick2:


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 26, 2010)

I've just picked up a Quark 123_2 Tactical, 123_2 Turbo and 123 mini in alu.

Loving the first two, I'm impressed with the small size of the mini but not how loose the threads are compared to the AA version.


----------



## Litbobber (May 26, 2010)

The deft-ftp and surefire stratum.


----------



## Kindle (May 26, 2010)

Peak Eiger & a handful of lights from DX (Trustfire EF23, a couple of Tanks...)


----------



## Jett (May 26, 2010)

Just picked up a Surefire G2Z Polymer from Batter Station (CFP Special). Great Deal. My first poly Surefire. HAIII is better but this one is nice for the price and will soon get a LED upgrade.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 26, 2010)

- GatLight Ti
- Malkoff MD3 XP-G


----------



## bjt3833 (May 27, 2010)

Just ordered an ITP A2 EOS SS and also a Purple A3 that will be gifted.


----------



## soli (May 30, 2010)

A weekend of firsts for me;

- First CR123 sized light.
- First Brass body.
- First Mac's Customs.
- First SST-50.

Put it all together and you get a Brass SST-50 EDC by Mac's customs.


----------



## Stereodude (May 30, 2010)

This was a busy month...

4Seven's Quark Mini CR2 Ti
Dereelight Javelin 3S R5 XP-G
Quadbore 2D Maglite

Dereelight P60 drop-in 3SD R5 XP-G
2 x Nailbender 2AA P60 drop-in


----------



## ASheep (May 30, 2010)

Dammit I nearly made it through may only buying an iTP A2SS, but I just pulled the trigger on a WW preon 2... The little voice in my head (CPF induced) told me it was a limited edition, and I really did need it! lovecpf


----------



## nanomu (May 31, 2010)

Nearly end of the month. All I got was:
-HA Z2
-Malkoff M60L

As I have a few things on the way, I should have a significantly larger entry next month. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2010)

Last day of the month, and I scored a sweet lego light:

6P bezel
Black TNC finned E-C adapter
E2L body
Z68 tailcap
Productiom Malkoff M60 drop-in. :twothumbs


----------



## tolkaze (May 31, 2010)

Its the last day of the month, and I think i have managed to not buy anything this month (pats self on back). May have received something early in the month, and have had shopping carts full, but then closed the browser window!

Anyways, can't wait till tomorrow, because I'm itching to pull the trigger on some warms


----------



## narey (May 31, 2010)

It is a beginning for me!
Only:Romisen RC-L3


----------



## skyfire (May 31, 2010)

2x surefire E2DL

one for me and one for a friends birthday coming up. i dont think he has any good flashlights, so i hope he likes it.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 31, 2010)

June. New month, new lights.
one Eagletac M2SC4
One 300 Lumen Led Lantern
An handful of cheap chinese lights and lanterns.
Anthony


----------



## ninemm (May 31, 2010)

Add to the list a Milky L2 and a Milky KL1 Floodmaster on a Aleph CR2 body.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just traded some Surefires for a Mil Spec Kroma


----------



## It01Firefox (Jun 1, 2010)

Picked up a Surefire 3P, delivered just in time on the 31st.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 1, 2010)

I succumbed to temptation and bought another Jet 1 Pro v3, but this time in Olive Drab with an R2. 

and...

A WF-139 (I know I'll end up with a Pila later, don't remind me...) 
2 AW 14500s
2 AW 16340s 
Couple of spacers 
A case for my ZTS Mini
An LF HO-E1R for my Ele 
An LF E0-E1R for my other Ele 

Now, repeat after me: 

I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE 
I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE ...:shakehead


----------



## JNewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Malkoff MD3 gen 2
Maglite 2C as host for Malkoff 2C drop-in
Maglite XL-100 out of pure curiosity


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 1, 2010)

I didn't buy it, but I received a Fenid LD10 as a birthday gift. I already have an LD20 so I exchanged the LD10 for a Fenix MC10 Angle light. It's unlike any other light in my collection and I love it.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 2, 2010)

Preon 2 WARMS.
Quark Mini AA WARMS.


----------



## soli (Jun 2, 2010)

*ahem*, it's June now.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 2, 2010)

soli said:


> *ahem*, it's June now.


Ordered it when the pre-orders were 1st announced. Paid my credit card bill. Received it last week. Forgot to post then.
Definitely not a June purchase.


----------



## soli (Jun 2, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> Ordered it when the pre-orders were 1st announced. Paid my credit card bill. Received it last week. Forgot to post then.
> Definitely not a June purchase.



Will let you away with it so  Perhaps I was a bit premature with the post, I'm sure there will be stragglers.


----------



## XRC (Jun 6, 2010)

*What New Lights Have You Purchased?*

I received my L-Mini II about 2 weeks ago with the optional Turbo Head.
so how about you guys?:thinking:


----------



## My3kidsfather (Jun 7, 2010)

Received our UltraStinger for work use and it is working out great. Love the charging system for the car. Trying to order a Streamlight Polytac Led HP and a Streamlight PT 2L as well.


----------



## redbike (Jun 7, 2010)

May purchases:







June will be more reasonable, I think. A SF 6P and another Quark on their way.


----------



## gallagho (Jun 8, 2010)

Delete


----------



## uffstuffson (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm really sorry but I'm new here. I tried to start a new thread asking about a few flashlights and batteries but for some reason is has never shown up. How long does it usually take to get reviewed and posted? Thanks for being understanding everyone!


----------



## rckshrk (Jun 8, 2010)

1. 2 x Fenix LD10 R4 - Initially just one for the wife, but I was so impressed by the LD10 I bought for my wife I immeadiately turned around and ordered one for myself.
2. Fenix PD30 R4
3. Olight T20 Q5

Prior to these lights, I had just a Surefire E2DL... which I love, but I don't see how Surefire stays in business after receiving these 4 lights for about what it costs to buy the E2DL. 

First post, long time lurker, thanks for the info guys even though most of it goes over my head.
RS


----------



## orchid_guy (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought one flashlight this month, surefire M2 w/clicky tail cap and a Malkoff M60 warm low flood.


----------



## KAO0313 (Jun 12, 2010)

May 2010 .. this month I bought a surefire E2D ....


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 12, 2010)

:twothumbs


----------

